# drilling plate without catching on breakout



## gilessim (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's one that my father showed me , he was a toolmaker, as was his father, I've found that it works a treat, even with modern drill points, it's a trick to avoid catching on breakthrough in sheet or barstock, just stone off 1-2 thou in line with the shank (as you hopefully can see from the sketch!) from the lips nice and cleanly, try it ,I'd be interested in any comments! as I have a whole bunch of notes from my grandad on these old tricks aswell as some tools he made in 1911!


----------

